# Best Lightweight Knee Pads? Leatt, G Form, Dainese, Slytech, Ixs



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

Please chime in if you own any! I had a pretty bad knee injury due to my poc vpd 2.0 sliding down my knee in a high speed crash last summer while I was on a bike trip and Im looking to replace them with something different. I really like the looks of the g form and the leatt because of how high the material goes up the thigh however I have heard good things about the Dainese Trail Skins. Any input is appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

I have the G-form pads. I wear them every ride and have put them to use in a few crashes. They work as advertised and have never skipped down in a crash. Fastest I think I have crashed with then is 15 mph or so. They also have good customer service. 

But if ie was going to get odd today,I would give a serious look to the leatt version. It's certified and getting good reviews.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Alpinestars Paragon knee pads.
Durable, work well and are inexpensive.

I ride in mine literally every ride, and have crash-tested them on several occasions.
I have zero complaints with them. They are 'slip-on' and not 'strap-on' which means you put em on at the car, and they stay on the whole ride, but they're so comfy it's not a problem. I've forgotten I had them on and driven home wearing them at least twice. 
The full mesh back means they're cooler than a neoprene/webbing strap.


----------



## TomW in KC (Mar 1, 2014)

AaronJobe said:


> Please chime in if you own any! I had a pretty bad knee injury due to my poc vpd 2.0 sliding down my knee in a high speed crash last summer while I was on a bike trip and Im looking to replace them with something different. I really like the looks of the g form and the leatt because of how high the material goes up the thigh however I have heard good things about the Dainese Trail Skins. Any input is appreciated. Cheers!


 What do you think made the POC'S slide down. I've read a lot of good feedback on them?


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

I have used the Leatt 3DF knee for about 8 months. They are light, breathe well, and I don't really notice that they are present.

I have had a spill or two with them and they have done the job.

The only knock on them compared to the Fox Launch and 661 Kyle Straits I have had prioris that the mesh on the back of the pads gets snagged by my pedal pins if I am standing up, come off the pedals, etc.

The net result has been less durability on that part of the pad compared to these other pads.

I'm thinking about trying the TLD KD5400 but that would be more of a try something new than a judgement on the Leatt which I would be just fine using once my pair give out.


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

TomW in KC said:


> What do you think made the POC'S slide down. I've read a lot of good feedback on them?


Well I have always felt that when you get sweaty they start sliding and I had the correct size, also sliding on rocky ground at 25mph probably didn't help. I will say this I emailed poc with my situation and they mailed me a pair of the dh version at no charge! Great customer service.!


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

And I think it was also because the vpd 2.0 top strap sits relatively low, I noticed the dh version upper strap is much higher.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Lots of feedback on the Daineses here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/dainese-trail-skins-919913.html


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

*7iDP Control Knee Pad*

I just came across these.....Control Knee ....Covert Knee Really interesting concept, and based on the profile of the 7 people who started up the company, might be something to consider. I know I am.

I currently have the iXS Flow's and the Dainese Trail Skins. I REALLY like the Flow's. I haven't had enough time with the Trail Skins yet to give a fair comparison between the Flow's.


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback! Vital and pinkbike gave the trail skins great reviews.


----------



## Zatoichi (Oct 25, 2014)

*+1 for 7iDP...*



kevinboyer said:


> I just came across these.....Control Knee ....Covert Knee Really interesting concept, and based on the profile of the 7 people who started up the company, might be something to consider. I know I am.


I've been pretty happy with my 7iDP Control Knee pads. The front plate seems to be pretty durable. I fell into some rocks and didn't feel any rocks against my knee. But I did notice a few indentations on the front plate.

Found this review:
http://http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Knee-Shin-Pads,56/7iDP/Control-Knee,13155

The Covert Knee looks like a good option too. It has removable pads so that you can customize the amount of protection based on where you are riding. I may get a pair of these for the wife:
7iDP Covert Knee Pad - Reviews, Comparisons, Specs - Mountain Bike Knee/Shin Pads - Vital MTB


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Zatoichi said:


> I've been pretty happy with my 7iDP Control Knee pads. The front plate seems to be pretty durable. I fell into some rocks and didn't feel any rocks against my knee. But I did notice a few indentations on the front plate.
> 
> Found this review:
> http://http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Knee-Shin-Pads,56/7iDP/Control-Knee,13155
> ...


Yeah I read both of those reviews. Looks like I'll be going with the Covert. I definitely like the option of changing the configuration of the padding.


----------



## fracaxis (May 2, 2006)

Zatoichi said:


> I've been pretty happy with my 7iDP Control Knee pads. The front plate seems to be pretty durable. I fell into some rocks and didn't feel any rocks against my knee. But I did notice a few indentations on the front plate.
> 
> Found this review:
> http://http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Knee-Shin-Pads,56/7iDP/Control-Knee,13155
> ...


I'm really curious how well the Controls are for pedaling on longer rides. Can you elaborate? How much milage/climbing before you'd be begging for something lighter? They seem to be marketed as pedal friendly but i'm weary. I have the G-Forms now but they do seem a little lighter than my riding/trails warrant.

Anything you could add would be much appreciated.


----------



## Zatoichi (Oct 25, 2014)

fracaxis said:


> I'm really curious how well the Controls are for pedaling on longer rides. Can you elaborate? How much milage/climbing before you'd be begging for something lighter? They seem to be marketed as pedal friendly but i'm weary. I have the G-Forms now but they do seem a little lighter than my riding/trails warrant.
> 
> Anything you could add would be much appreciated.


What would you define as a longer ride?

I've been on several rides that cover over 10 miles and have not felt that the Control knee pads were heavy. There have been a few times that I stopped long enough that I could feel that there was some moisture from sweating being held in the pads.

The only nit-pick that I have about the pads are that the label tags are located along the top edge of the material that holds the pads against the back of the thigh. The tags can become uncomfortable if they a bunched up under the material. I always pull the tags out from between my leg and the material. I guess that some point I should just cut the tags off.

That said, I've always been happy to have them on.


----------



## fracaxis (May 2, 2006)

15-20 miles or so is a longer ride for me. I'm really liking the hardshell front on the Controls. More than a few times I have been victim to sliding out with softshell pads and finding they get caught on something and pull out of position leaving me exposed. I'm hoping the hardshell will slide better and 7iDP looks to have put together the most "pedal friendly" hard-shells.

In addition to the gforms I have some POC's that I like but the bunching behind the knee kills it for me for anything longer than 10miles. The Control's look like they may be better in that regard.


----------



## Zatoichi (Oct 25, 2014)

fracaxis said:


> I'm hoping the hardshell will slide better and 7iDP looks to have put together the most "pedal friendly" hard-shells.


The hard shells are one of the main reason I bought these knee pads. They have proven their worth several times. On a recent ride, my back tire slid-out from under me after a peddle-strike in some pea gravel on a tight high speed turn. I banged-up my shoulder but the Control knee pads saved my knee from any damage. I've also gone down in a rock garden and again the knee pads prevented any injuries.

Here's a photo of the knee pad that has taken the most abuse. The buckling towards the top of the knee pad was caused by a rock of some size. The scratches and scrapes were due to the peddle strike.


----------



## fracaxis (May 2, 2006)

I think I'm going to stop wondering and just order a set of these. With the amount and size of socks in my area its a wonder I haven't done what it looks like you have and split my knee cap in half. The protection the hardshell provides is what I'm after. The Dainese Trailskins are tempting but I really want to step away from the soft covers this go round.

Thanks for the real world testing and feedback.

I'll try to pop back in here with a comparison when I get mine.


----------



## fracaxis (May 2, 2006)

So, I ordered both the 7iDP Coverts and the Conrtols. I figured I'd keep the winner after trying both on. The Coverts showed up today and It took me about two minutes to decide to put them back in the box. I really wanted to like these for the sleeve fit and customization of the pads. I just couldn't get over the bulkiness of the pad in front of my knee. They really stick out. That and having no side protection makes me think that it will roll off the knee in a crash event, leaving the knee exposed. The fit was decent and the tailoring on the stretchy material around the upper calf gave a somewhat secure fit. However with only a stretch/sleeve fit and no side padding i'm not too confident. I'm holding out hope for the Controls. Backordered on those until the middle of March.


----------



## Zatoichi (Oct 25, 2014)

fracaxis said:


> I'm holding out hope for the Controls. Backordered on those until the middle of March.


JensonUSA has all sizes in stock. They will price match and offer free shipping on orders over $50.:
7Idp Control Knee Guard > Apparel > Protective Gear > Leg Armor | Jenson USA


----------



## fracaxis (May 2, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## fracaxis (May 2, 2006)

I got my first ride in today with with the 7iDP Controls. These are just what i was looking for. Surprisingly lightweight for a hardshell, articulate and move very well, decent side protection, and excellent fit and finish. The ride didn't last too long today due to pretty crappy conditions but I could tell they would pedal well for moderate distances. Very happy so far.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Zatoichi said:


> The only nit-pick that I have about the pads are that the label tags are located along the top edge of the material that holds the pads against the back of the thigh. The tags can become uncomfortable if they a bunched up under the material. I always pull the tags out from between my leg and the material. I guess that some point I should just cut the tags off.


I agree with this.

I haven't crash-tested my Controls yet, but hopefully I can keep putting that off for a while. I've worn them on climbs and even 6+ mile road approaches, and they didn't bother me at all. So far I'm really pleased with them.


----------



## Wylian (Aug 2, 2013)

In June I got a pair of the Control knees for our rougher local trails and for two bike parks I visited while traveling this summer. On the trails, I stuff them in my pack on the way up and just wear them on the way down. At first, the lower front edge tended to annoy my shins, but after several rides the material softened and now I scarcely notice them. At the park, I did not notice them at all, wearing them up to 6 hours at a stretch. While wearing them, I crashed hard twice on miscalculated doubles and once washing out on a turn at the bottom of a rock garden. In all three crashes, one of my knees took a big hit, being driven into rocks on two of those occasions. The Controls have saved my knees for a fact. They have already paid for themselves several times over.


----------



## softbatch (Aug 19, 2014)

fracaxis said:


> I got my first ride in today with with the 7iDP Controls. These are just what i was looking for. Surprisingly lightweight for a hardshell, articulate and move very well, decent side protection, and excellent fit and finish. The ride didn't last too long today due to pretty crappy conditions but I could tell they would pedal well for moderate distances. Very happy so far.


How have the controls held up for you during the longer rides?


----------



## fracaxis (May 2, 2006)

softbatch said:


> How have the controls held up for you during the longer rides?


I still really like the controls despite a couple issues. They have a seam on the inside of the knee cup area that he developed some fairly annoying rub. It's only one of them. Doesn't matter which leg I put it on. I think I might be able to get in there and trim back the offending edge. Need to do that. Other than that they're very comfortable for a hard shell.

I really don't use them for anything longer than 15 miles. For longer rides I've been using gforms with good results. The gforms have now stretched enough with washings/wearing that I'm worried they'd slip and leave me exposed in a rough dismount.

I just ordered some Leatt airflex pros to replace the gforms. I hope they're just as comfortable.

The 7idp controls are a good fairly pedal-able hard shell type but for 15-40 mile spins I grab something else.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Just read a review of these Dakine Slayer pads on Bike mag. Sound like a good option. Can't find them for sale anywhere yet.

Tested: Dakine Slayer Knee Pads | BIKE Magazine


----------



## 7iDP (Jan 11, 2016)

If you are looking for lightweight pads from 7iDP take a look at the Transition knee pads. They got great reviews from the media globally such as this review: 7iDP Transition knee pads review - BikeRadar USA

The Covert pads are more bulky but some people prefer those because of the ability to modify the padding. Most of our EWS racers prefer those with the middle layer of foam removed to get a good balance of pedaling and protection in a slimmer package.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

I have the Covert, and can tell you, out of the 3 pairs of knee pads that I have ( iXS Flow, & Dainese Trail Skins, ) these are my favorites. The different options that the knee pad gives you lets you tailor fit the pad. Outstanding product.


----------

